# salamanders chapter master Tu'Shan infomation needed



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all as the title says i need info and pictures of the salamanders chapter master tu'shan , i wondered if theres any art work of him, info on his wargear /weapons of choice ect

maybe you converted one or know someone why has?? 
i would love to see some 

cheers all


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

All I could find that was proper, was this picture of him on Lexicanum.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks , theres not alot about him to go on is there , i got just under 1500pts salamanders lead by hestan, but want to extend it to 3000 pts with chapter master


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

He features in Firedrake by Nick Kyme, but can't recall if he is described. You can't go wrong by just giving him thunderhammer and scale cloak.
If you like Salamanders read trilogy anyway, second book is pretty awesome and first is ok. One of better loyalist series.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

He has termy armour like the rest of the firedrakes and has a drake scale cloke as far as i remeber.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

The only reference i'm aware of is from the Armageddon Codex, which doesn't have very much on him at all (it's all on lexicanum)

Haven't read the kyme books, so I couldn't say if they have any further info.

It's safe to say he'll definitely need a scale cloak and artificer/terminator armour.

Weapons wise a master crafted thunder hammer is a safe bet, and you could go with something burny in the other hand.

Tu'shan has been in my to do list for a long time, and i've looked plenty of times for other folks conversions - these two are probably closest to what I want to do:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

It's been a while since I've read them, but the Kyme books do have Tu'shan in a few scenes. He appears in the beginning and ends of _Salamander_ and _Firedrake_. _Salamander_ states that he has facial branding scars (indicating that there is no more room on his body for more), is bald, has a salamander hide cloak, wears ancient power armor (most likely artificer), and that the pauldrons of his armor have been worked into the semblance of two snarling lizards. _Firedrake_ repeats these details. I do not remember wargear ever being mentioned, though as others have stated, whatever he wields would have to be master-crafted (most likely crafted by himself).


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I always thought he had twin thunder hammers...


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I always thought he had twin thunder hammers...


i was under this impresion too

i always thought of him having 2 thunderhammers, artificer armour and a combi flamer (if you can have 3 weapons)


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I always thought he had twin thunder hammers...


thats how you know you got a badass for a chapter master. 

I don't a stinking gun give Two big ass Hammers and drop me in the middle of the ork mob alone.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

the-ad-man said:


> i was under this impresion too
> 
> i always thought of him having 2 thunderhammers, artificer armour and a combi flamer (if you can have 3 weapons)



u cant have 3 weapons can u as you can only swap out his gun and close combat weapon , so only 2 weapons allowed 

ill probley convert mine to have a thunder hammer and either a ss or combi flamer or combi melta. would skink heads be good to use like one the pictures futher up thread?

the only chapter master i could think of that has 2 thunder hammers is the imperial fist chapter master, pictured in the SM codex under the chapter master section page 52


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

I've seen twin hammers rumoured many times, but never any confirmation for this.

It would look pretty badass, and you could have him as a counts as calgar (hammers representing the gauntlets).

As for the skink heads, personally i think the saurus heads look better. I've used some on an old project below, and i'm planning to try out the armoured ones soon.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

very nice indeed , yeah i was thinking giving him 2 TH in terminator armour to lead my terminator squads i got would look cool.

ill try and get some pictures up when i get the chance to build him


----------



## 7r3zm (Jul 25, 2011)

Pretty cool conversion I found on CMON:

http://www.coolminiornot.com/65892


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Are you going to use another named character's rules or use the Space Marines Chapter Commander and customize him? If the latter, then you could change out equipment depending on the situation and your mood.

I like the chapter commander with storm shield, thunder hammer, artificier armor, and digital weapons.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

jaysen said:


> I like the chapter commander with storm shield, thunder hammer, artificier armor, and digital weapons.


i like this set up, but i think im going to be going with terminator armour , its just more intinmedating and imposing and he would fit in well with my 3 terminator squads from the 1st company the fire drakes,

, has anyone seen any good guides to making cloaks for terminators?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Well as far as I remember, he had his back broken at armageddon and was paralysed from the waist down.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm horrible at using green stuff, so I generally will look for other models to steal parts off of. You need to find something that looks like the lizard skin on the forgeworld Salamander terminator shoulderpads, right?

Maybe a model from the WHFB line of a saurian or the mounts the Dark Elves use?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's some other pictures I found on google.


----------

